# House Votes To Strip Marjorie Taylor Greene Of Committee Assignments



## skews13 (Feb 4, 2021)

Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.









						House votes to strip Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene of committee assignments
					

Thanks to House Republicans circling the wagons around Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene and her history of truly gross statements and actions, Democrats had to hold a full House vote to strip her of committee assignments. That included an...




					www.dailykos.com
				












						House votes to kick Greene off committees over embrace of conspiracy theories
					

House Democrats on Thursday took the extraordinary step of voting to strip committee assignments from a member of the opposite party, saying Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) had forfeited her ri…




					thehill.com
				




That poor girl.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 4, 2021)

Yet you fascist pukes remain stone silent on the blatant anti-Semitism of Ilhan Omar.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 4, 2021)

I was unaware that the opposing party had the power to strip a Congressman of her committee assignments.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Feb 4, 2021)

So, I'm just curious, and, I don't know the answer here so someone please enlighten me. Where do the democrats get the ability to tell the Republicans who they are allowed to assign to committees? I thought it was up to each party to decide who they were going to have on those committees? Even though democrats have the majority, that just means they chair the committees, but the Republicans can assign whomever they want to be on those committees, right? 

I wasn't aware that just because democrats chair them, that they had authority to select or eject members for the other side?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 4, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But at least AOC who lied about the Capitol Riots faces no backlash - for her filthy lies..

{

"AOC wasn’t even in the Capitol building where all the action was going down. If she was in her office, she was in the Cannon Building, which is nearby, but a different building. But of course, many didn’t get the logistics and just assumed that she was in the Capitol building," wrote Nick Arama at our sister site.

Her "near-death experience" was an overreaction to a Capitol Police officer knocking on her door to direct her to another building, the Longworth Building, where she then stayed in the office of Rep. Katie Porter (D-CA). Instead of thanking the officer, she paints him as somehow a possible danger of which to be afraid. The Capitol Police were likely trying to evacuate the building quickly. It’s possible the officer was focused on getting people out quickly, so they likely didn’t have time for all the niceties.

}









						Fact Check the Left: Did Ocasio-Cortez Mislead the Public About Her Location During Capitol Hill Riot?
					






					townhall.com


----------



## ThisIsMe (Feb 4, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> I was unaware that the opposing party had the power to strip a Congressman of her committee assignments.


Sorry, didn't mean to steal your thunder. I had written out that whole post before I read yours. Lol


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 4, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> I was unaware that the opposing party had the power to strip a Congressman of her committee assignments.


Your ignorance is comprehensive.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 4, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And appropriately so. 

She has only herself to blame.


----------



## JLW (Feb 4, 2021)

Well, Marjorie will ways have her cardboard cut out of Trump to rub her hand on his crotch when she is down  and out.


----------



## Astrostar (Feb 4, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wish it had not happened.  Democrats would be a lot better off with the nutcase on committees, as a constant embarrassment to the Trump cult.  You can bet your sweet one that she would continue with her "free speech" looney tunes crap, with no more than a nod and wink from the cult members, who would pat her on the back for being a nut case.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 4, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Yet you fascist pukes remain stone silent on the blatant anti-Semitism of Ilhan Omar.


Or the THREATS of filthy Maxine Waters.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 4, 2021)

LOL< AOC is every bit as bad.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 4, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> I was unaware that the opposing party had the power to strip a Congressman of her committee assignments.


They do now...and you can bet McCarthy and McConnell helped to make it possible...


----------



## theHawk (Feb 4, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meanwhile AOC spews lies about being in imminent danger and almost dying during the Capitol riot.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 4, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She should have been expelled from the House for here stand against essential every thing the CDC recommended to stop the spread of the virus, her anti-Semitic and Islamophobic views she expressed in public, her support for the QAnon conspiracy theories, and calling for the murder of the Speaker of House.  If we get enough people like this leading the nation, they will destroy it.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 4, 2021)

Flopper said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> ...


I don't agree with her being removed from the House, but I agree with all the rest.  Maybe like USMB members, politicians too will think twice before sticking their chests out about political violence.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 4, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> I was unaware that the opposing party had the power to strip a Congressman of her committee assignments.


and the Rashida Tlaib creature. 



Not to mention the black caucus members.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 4, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


Political violence?

I do recall your supporting at least one post that justified beating people up for wearing a MAGA hat.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 4, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Yeah?  Show me.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 4, 2021)

House votes to remove Greene from committees
					

House Democrats on Thursday took the unprecedented step of removing embattled Republican Congresswoman Marjorie Taylor Greene from two key roles -- her positions on the House Budget and the Education committees.The final vote was 230 to 199, with 11 Republicans voting to remove Greene.Earlier in...




					news.yahoo.com
				




Well, I think many congress people will feel more safe without Greene sitting near them in the committee rooms.  Would you be comforatable sharing a conference room with someone who mused about shooting you in the head>


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 4, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They need to kick the crazy bitch completely out congress. She is a looney bird and she is actually voting on laws?


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 4, 2021)

Well....didn't take the MAGA QAnon Mods long to move this thread to the Badlands.  Yet, they keep the thread about the lie that AOC was not in the Capitol in Politics.  Screw them!


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 4, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


Have you heard the things this whacked out dingbat has said?  I dont even know how she got enough votes to go there.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 4, 2021)

*The vote was bipartisan...11 Repubs voted with the Dems.*


----------



## wamose (Feb 4, 2021)

Democrats are taking partisanship to crisis levels but who the fuck are those 11 Republicans and why are they in office?


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 4, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Evidently her district is full of idiots.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 4, 2021)

wamose said:


> Who the fuck are those 11 Republicans and why are they in office?


You find the list...if you can get someone to read it to you.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 4, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Shes from GA. They still think slavery is legal in some parts of GA.  i bet thats where she hails from.


----------



## wamose (Feb 4, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > Who the fuck are those 11 Republicans and why are they in office?
> ...


Don't waste time on here Qdog. Hungry people are waiting for their pizza.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 4, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What do you mean...*THINK* it is legal.  They probably still have it in their local code books.  They interviewed a couple people on NBC news.  They shouted their approval of the mindless racist.

I know many would like to take the "TRUMP WON" mask that she wears and stick it down her throat.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 4, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoting Pelosi as an "authority" PRICELESS


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 4, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Yet you fascist pukes remain stone silent on the blatant anti-Semitism of Ilhan Omar.


Apples and oranges dude. The only dem that deserves a censor or demotion would be Maxine waters for her comments. But even with Waters Greene is at a whole other level of koo koo


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 4, 2021)

This greene lady is going to be huge. All she has to do is sit there and Democrat hate will propel her to the top of the GOP.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 4, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> This greene lady is going to be huge. All she has to do is sit there and Democrat hate will propel her to the top of the GOP.



If thats the case dems will win in a landslide for the next 2 decades.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 4, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I was unaware that the opposing party had the power to strip a Congressman of her committee assignments.
> ...


Yes. That Pig is CRAZY. Also claims to be a "Palistinian" . Since there is no such thing ,THAT is crazy. PLO is a world wide TERRORIST Cell.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 4, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fuckin' nut-bar shouldn't be anywhere near our government.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 4, 2021)

Oddball said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


You walk past a mirror?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 4, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


When I was a kid, there was no such thing as "Palestinians" They were just Arabs undifferentiated from any other Arabs. After the six day war, though, all of a sudden there were these new "Palestinians" replete with a  new fake history.

 One thing about living through one great lie is that it heightens your awareness of other great lies being told.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 4, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


It was a Brittish Mandate after WW1. The area once called Canaan was captured by the Brittish from the dead Ottoman Empire. They split the land ,giving 4/5 to the Arabs and calling it "Trans-Jordan" and 1/5th to the Jews and calling it "Palistine". The reason for that unholy name comes from Roman History and a decree from Caesar Hadrian.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 4, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> They need to kick the crazy bitch completely out congress. She is a looney bird and she is actually voting on laws?



That's up to the people of her district to decide.  The Democrats have some strange nuts themselves.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 4, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > They need to kick the crazy bitch completely out congress. She is a looney bird and she is actually voting on laws?
> ...


Yes. One could START with Adam Schiff.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 5, 2021)

in 2122  when republicans return to power in the house they better have the balls to strip every democrat that ever voiced a threat or conspiracy of their committee seats.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 5, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> in 2122  when republicans return to power in the house they better have the balls to strip every democrat that ever voiced a threat or conspiracy of their committee seats.


That would be ALL of 'em. DJT 2024!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> ...



Hey Nazi, turns out AOC wasn't even in the Capitol Building during the great trespassing. She lied that Ted Cruz tried to murder her, but she wasn't even there.

That is FAR worse than anything this Jew you Nazi pigs hate ever said - yeah, I get it, Greene is a Jew and democrats FUCKING HATE Jews. But the criminal slander by Cortez is far worse that supporting the 1st amendment as Greene did.

BREAKING: AOC Was Not In the Capitol Dome Building – Embellished Her “Near Death Experience” Where Protesters Stormed Her Office (VIDEO) | SGT Report 

You fucking Nazis are such scum.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Well, Marjorie will ways have her cardboard cut out of Trump to rub her hand on his crotch when she is down  and out.




Well Nazi whore AOC can lie about Ted Cruz to keep herself happy.

BREAKING: AOC Was Not In the Capitol Dome Building – Embellished Her “Near Death Experience” Where Protesters Stormed Her Office (VIDEO) | SGT Report


----------



## JLW (Feb 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


Majorie Taylor Greene is not jewish.









						Watch: Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Shares Powerful Christian Testimony on House Floor
					






					redstate.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2021)

JustAGuy1 said:


> LOL< AOC is every bit as bad.




Far worse.

Nazi whore AOC engaged in criminal defamation of her colleague in the Senate, lying that "Ted Cruz tried to have me murdered."

The Nazi twat wasn't even in the Capitol building.


BREAKING: AOC Was Not In the Capitol Dome Building – Embellished Her “Near Death Experience” Where Protesters Stormed Her Office (VIDEO) | SGT Report


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



You're right, her husband is Jewish and she took his name.

Still, the criminal slander by Cortez is far worse than supporting the 1st amendment as Greene did.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 5, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Yet you fascist pukes remain stone silent on the blatant anti-Semitism of Ilhan Omar.
> ...


What threats are those?


----------



## konradv (Feb 5, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> in 2122  when republicans return to power in the house they better have the balls to strip every democrat that ever voiced a threat or conspiracy of their committee seats.


Yeah, should take them about 100 years.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2021)

evenflow1969 said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Ohh look, a Nazi is lying - another demon got it's horns

This was classic:

{









ONE MINOR PROBLEM FOR THE NAZIS....








}

Democrats Condemn Maxine Waters – Liberty's Refuge (libertycampfire.com) 

You Nazis are such fucking frauds.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2021)

konradv said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > in 2122  when republicans return to power in the house they better have the balls to strip every democrat that ever voiced a threat or conspiracy of their committee seats.
> ...



If you can end the filibuster, pack the court, and make DC a state (in direct violation of the Constitution - but you Nazis hate the Constitution so that won't stop you.)  then the light of freedom will be extinguished as you desire, perhaps for a thousand years.


----------



## konradv (Feb 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


I'm not the one that said 2122.


----------



## bravoactual (Feb 5, 2021)

JimH52 said:


> House votes to remove Greene from committees
> 
> 
> House Democrats on Thursday took the unprecedented step of removing embattled Republican Congresswoman Marjorie Taylor Greene from two key roles -- her positions on the House Budget and the Education committees.The final vote was 230 to 199, with 11 Republicans voting to remove Greene.Earlier in...
> ...



Boot Osama Bin Karen out of the Congress.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


A nazi calling me a nazi. Hillarious.  Only one of those links actually comes from Maxine the rest are he said she said.  I am not for disturbing some ones dinner or shopping exclusion. They ask me what I think or press what they think on me I will surely let them know my mind.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 5, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> I was unaware that the opposing party had the power to strip a Congressman of her committee assignments.



Its the maj power and lets not forget 11 republican's also voted for it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Boot Osama Bin Karen out of the Congress.



So you want to overturn a free and fair election, Herr Himmler?


----------



## bravoactual (Feb 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Boot Osama Bin Karen out of the Congress.
> ...



Osama Bin Karen wanted to put "*A Bullet In Nancy Pelosi's Head*".  

SS-Queen Green advocate violence against Elected Representatives of the U.S. Government.  

She does not belong in Congress, she belongs in jail. 

"*Free and Fair Election*", does that mean you know that President Biden and Vice President Harris are legally elected?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Osama Bin Karen wanted to put "*A Bullet In Nancy Pelosi's Head*".



Yeah, Bullshit.

One thing about you Nazis - you're fucking liars.



> SS-Queen Green advocate violence against Elected Representatives of the U.S. Government.
> 
> She does not belong in Congress, she belongs in jail.



Sure she did, that's why you link to a credible source with a quote.



> "*Free and Fair Election*", does that mean you know that President Biden and Vice President Harris are legally elected?



It means I'm rubbing your nose in the pile of shit you left on the carpet.

The hypocrisy of you Nazis is off the scale.


----------



## Rawley (Feb 5, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...


You shouldn't vote for her next election, deaL?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Flopper said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> ...



Must silence ALL dissent eh Komrade?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2021)

evenflow1969 said:


> You are lying peice of trash nazi.


No, I am not a democrat.

I already told you. But like most Nazis, you're extremely stupid.



> You know it I know it every one knows it. You are just a coward and will not admit it. Why not wear it with pride if you actually believe the shit you say you do. Hillarious Trump equal coward. Trump supporter equal coward.



If I were a democrat, I would say so - then kill myself.

Fuck all Nazis, democrats are shit, scum of the earth.

So Nazi, your whore AOC lied about her "near death experience." She criminally slandered Sen. Ted Cruz. Is your filthy Reich going to expel her from all committees?

Of course not, you Nazis are fucking hypocrites, as well as liars and general scum.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > You are lying peice of trash nazi.
> ...


Lol you are hilarious


----------



## konradv (Feb 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the one that said 2122.
> ...


 Unresponsive


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 5, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2021)

evenflow1969 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



You're not...

So will Nazi whore AOC be removed from all committees?

{

AOC has spent the weeks after the Capitol riot painting a story that she feared for her life as “angry insurrectionists” stormed the halls of the Capitol. But According to Rep. Nancy Mace, who has an office “two doors down,” AOC wasn’t in the Capitol building during the riot, but rather, Rep. AOC was sheltering in her office that is in a completely different building.

Rep. Mace said, “@AOC made clear she didn’t know who was at her door. Breathless attempts by media to fan fictitious news flames are dangerous. My office is 2 doors down. Insurrectionists never stormed our hallway. Egregious doesn’t even begin to cover it. Is there nothing MSM won’t politicize?”

}









						AOC Gets Caught in Capitol Riot Lie: Tries to Subvert Accusing Rep. Roy of Sexual Abuser Tactics Against Her
					

Wow!




					thefederalistpapers.org
				




So when will the Reich controlled house take action against Che Guevara Barbie?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> ...



I wish it were a slightly better photoshop, I'd steal it if it was...


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Nope she threatened no one. That is done by you idiot nazi repug white supremacists.  I loved watching that lying fool Georgia peice of trash losing her assignments.  Loved seeing stimulus get passed with repugs not helping. Your all trash and losing bigly. Lol


----------



## bravoactual (Feb 5, 2021)

There is no excuse for Osama Bin Karen said.  She wanted to kill Nancy Pelosi.  She wanted to kill "*The Squad*".  Elected Members of the United States Government.

She called the Mass Shooting at Marjorie Stoneman Douglas a false flag operation, same for Mass Shooting in Las Vegas.

She said no plane flew into the Pentagon....

That lying Bitch of Con has no business in Government.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 5, 2021)

evenflow1969 said:


> Nope she threatened no one.



She accused a United States Senator of Attempted Murder, based on a flat out lie.



> That is done by you idiot nazi repug white supremacists.  I loved watching that lying fool Georgia peice of trash losing her assignments.  Loved seeing stimulus get passed with repugs not helping. Your all trash and losing bigly. Lol



I get that you are a racist, whites are "Der Juden" to you Nazi scum, and you do have a final solution in mind for us.

You are extremely stupid and lack the ability to spell even monosyllabic words. I'm sure you failed to complete a primary school education.

The Congresswoman from Georgia was duly elected (more than we can say about Quid Pro) The actions of the Reich are unconscionable. 

Do you own a pair of Jackboots? Perhaps your Reich will provide a pair if you don't. I'm sure you'd be a good recruit for the Gestapo.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 5, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


Maybe so.
Whenever voters put someone like this in office, it creates doubts about democratic elections as well as the sanity of the voters.  Thankfully, she is the exception and not the rule.


----------



## JLW (Feb 5, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> ...


Weatherman as usual posts lies.

The photo he posted is doctored and is a lie.









						FACT CHECK: Doctored Photo Disparages Progressive Congresswomen
					

The image was shared by multiple users on Facebook




					checkyourfact.com
				




Here is the real photo:




QPubs just can’t Stop lying.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 5, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


Because it’s on the internet so it’s true that’s it’s a lie!


----------



## JLW (Feb 5, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Yeah..your post was a lie.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Thursday evening, the House voted 230-199—with 11 Republicans voting with the Democrats— to remove Greene from her committees. It is, as Speaker Nancy Pelosi said, “unfortunate” that it came to that. “You would think that the Republican leadership in the Congress would have some sense of responsibility to this situation,” she said. But they did not.
> ...


Think about the definition of an "underminer"...... Underminer's have been around since before the beginning of our journey upon this earth. Infact it is a character trait being found more and more in human beings these days. One could say that the trait would be found within Satan himself as he perfected it to his ultimate demise. Yes, it is probably the very attribute he had aquirred on his own, otherwise once he schemed to possibly undermine, then overthrow heaven by this very thing.

So you see, that it is a trait that is of the devil himself, and when we see it rearing it's ugly head, then we are to call it what it is, and rebuke it in the name of the Lord.

It appears that the world is ripe with this characteristic these day's, and it's showing up more and more amongst the leftist or Democrat's that are leaning hard left or going along with the left in all of it's scheme's these days.

American's and world citizen's beware, and please stay vigilant when these characteristics reveal themselves unto you. Rebuke them in the name of the Lord, and get away from them quickly.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 5, 2021)

Flopper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I was disappointed but not surprised by her reaction today.  She has every intention of continuing her britches on fire level of rhetoric against the other side of the aisle.

Of course, she's angry today, too.  Maybe she'll calm down a little, but anyone who became interested in politics for the first time because they heard a champion in Donald T**** is not likely to be very reasonable.  She may have given up on Qanon fantasies, but she is a TRUE fan of T****.  She's not spouting his bullshit to get votes--she believes it.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Without membership in any committees, she will not be doing much in the House.  Committees are were things get done.  A congressmen that is not on any committees will have trouble getting anything  promised to constituents or financial supporters. Losing membership in committees is the worse punishment in the House other than being expelled.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


She ought not want to serve because of the current situation in this country, but that is what is hoped for by the Democrat's isn't it ?

Probably time to create an alternative universe (redraw the lines) inside this nation now, because it has all came to a head finally where Republican's and the average working class conservative Christian or multiple religious belief's type of citizen's aren't willing to sell their souls just to go along with bad thing's that most know are bad in the nation now....

Otherwise many people aren't just going to go along just to get along because their beliefs don't allow them too. Doesn't ever have to be violence involved, but just like school choice, the nation needs citizen's choice. Yes, choose the state or territory of one's choice in unison with million's more who like wise want the same. That's freedom, and it also goes great with the spirit of competition. It's time to stop allowing ourselves to be held back or held down due to bad character's in one of the greatest, modernized, rich in resources, freedom loving nation in the world.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Americans have a right to live wherever they want. Far righters could head to Tennessee, Louisiana, Wyoming, or South Dakota and those farthest to Left could head to Massachusetts, Hawaii, Washington, or California.   The problem with this idea is that the lives of most people are not driven by politically ideology.  Things such jobs, family, friends, economic opportunity, cost of living, weather, culture, transportation, are far more important to most people than political ideology.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


This is true, and yes it has always been true, but the political climate was never quite this hot in America. In fact there hasn't been this many people to ever care about politic's until it started getting in their face like it has now. It'll settle back down maybe, but it's up to government as to how long it wants to keep the pot stirring instead of turning down the heat.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 7, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


1870 – 1900 is considered to be one of the most politically polarized periods in American history, with open political violence and highly polarized political discourse, riots in the 1820's, birth and death of 3 major parties, 4 wars including a civil war.
1950s-60s were every bit as politically polarized as today, 2 wars, desegregation, black riots, antiwar riots and protests, civil rights marches, bombings, the assignation of a president and his brother, and the leader of civil rights movement.

I'm pretty sure Biden in the White House will cool things down a lot.  Unlike Donald Trump, he's going to depend on his press secretary a lot.  He has reinstituted weekly news conferences as a primary means of communicating with the nation.  Although he has a twitter account, I doubt he will use it as Trump did.   Throughout his career he has relied on sanitized carefully worded speeches and press release.  In short, after his first month are so in office, I expect he will be a pretty dull president, no rallies, no off the cuff chats with the American people, and certainly no day to day commentaries on policy issues and initiates.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 7, 2021)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


You mean you hope he can settle things down, but it's highly doubtful after the way that the Democrat's acted for the last 4 years+. Trump pissed off the establishment by outing their bullcrap to the lowly citizen's, and this is what started a political war that he undoubtedly didn't realize how big it would grow after it began to confirm what the voter's already knew, but never had a voice to express it for them like they found in Trump.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 7, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


As you said, Trump came into office to piss off the establishment.  Biden came in to office to give America the kind of leadership they have had from the establishment under Obama, Bush, Clinton, Reagan,....  The most important thing about Biden is not what he will do but he won't do for example, no 2AM tweet fests attacking the media, Downplaying the epidemic, Grossly exaggeration of minor accomplishments and downplaying major failures, Trading arms for political favors, Politicizing the Military, Insulting allies and cozying up to authoritarians, Interfering with the Justice Dept. investigations, Refusing oversight, Personally profiting from official business, and Creating a scapegoat for ever failure.

After straightening out the Trump mess, I expect a rather boring president compared to Trump.


----------

